# Poodle Color



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

PonkiPoodles said:


> Just for fun...Lets see what you think....


I cheated - the picture said cafe au lait lol so that's what I voted.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

No cheating!!!! :fish: (always wanted to try this smily )


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Even though the picture says cafe au lait I don't think it is , the person may have been mistaken with their colors a cafe au lait looks like this 




























That puppy looks like an apricot


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I'll play but I know she is NOT a Cafe Au Lait. They dont look like that as puppies and her color isnt the cafe color. 

I think its is a creme, just a very dark colored creme. Sting's littermate brother was that color too. The breeder was taken by it and thought maybe the pup was turning apricot (mother dog was apricot) If she washed him with a baking soda shampoo, he would look creme again. Eventually he ended up being creme. 

Final answer, creme! lol

Very cute puppy though!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> Even though the picture says cafe au lait I don't think it is , the person may have been mistaken with their colors a cafe au lait looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roxy, those poodles all look like smutty results of poor breeding. Maybe not the first pic so much but definately the second pic. lol 

Here's a pic of a cafe colored Poodle. He's still clearing on his ears.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Roxy, those poodles all look like smutty results of poor breeding. lol Here's a pic of a cafe colored Poodle. He's still clearing on his ears.


LOL I just googled and those came up along with the puppy posted in this thread. I have not seen a nice CH cafe in a while I don't even know who has some ? But you can tell the pup is either apricot of creme like you said . I am so into red dogs and apricot dogs that this made me say apricot lol I forget there are cremes sometimes


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Now that I look at the pic again, I want to say apricot instead of creme. That puppy is a little darker then Stings littermate when I compare the pics. Ooops! 

Roxy, that puppy has a black nose. Do you have your glass's on this morning. lol


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Now that I look at the pic again, I want to say apricot instead of creme. That puppy is a little darker then Stings littermate when I compare the pics. Ooops!
> 
> Roxy, that puppy has a black nose. Do you have your glass's on this morning. lol


I know I looked at it again hahhaha I edit first post but you quoted me LMAO 

It is black but it looks hazy to me. 

My final answer is apricot ! lol


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Even though the picture says cafe au lait I don't think it is , the person may have been mistaken with their colors a cafe au lait looks like this


I'm with you on this pic you posted - think this is Cafe au Lait.
On a previous post on this forum the color "Cafe au Lait" was described as: puppies are born brown and then fade to a very light brown. 
That puppy is obviously NOT brown!


----------



## Thracian (May 11, 2009)

I went with apricot. Beautiful pup!


----------



## ChickyChat (Sep 1, 2008)

I say apricot, do I win a Prize??? YAY. I WIN!

:whoo:


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Light apricot, definitely not a cafe-au-lait. Cafe-au-lait is born brown and clears to a light creamy brown, occasionally a cafe-au-lait can be born cafe-au-lait colored, but normally they are born brown. 

Very pretty little apricot pup!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

At that age it looks apricot but could very well end up cream.
This is my cream girl with apricot highlights, her breeder had registered her as apricot probably because of the liver nose.
http://www.patriotpoodles.com/i/Lucy_05102009_1_1.jpg


----------

